# Control Panel DT 220



## diamondt (Feb 17, 2009)

I own a Burster 748 2009 model and the control panel is switching all the electric off when there is still power in the leisure batteries. Have already tried leaving it on hook up for 24 hrs as suggested in previous threads, the batteries go up to 100%, then slowly drop to 0% and switch all off. I know that there is power still in the batteries at this time because I have taken a lead from the inverter outside to the electric hookup to charge up again.
Any advice would be welcome!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

diamondt said:


> I know that there is power still in the batteries at this time because I have taken a lead from the inverter outside to the electric hookup to charge up again.
> Any advice would be welcome!


Can you confirm you are using an inverter fed from your batteries to charge the same batteries via the EHU and onboard charger?


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

that is correct - it is designed to shut down the 12v to avoid discharging the battery fully and damaging it


sounds like you are recharging your battery by connecting an inverter to the same battery - is this the answer to perpetual motion


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Got to be a wind up


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Perpetual motion is a myth I believe, although Youtube posts offer close to it sometimes.


----------



## diamondt (Feb 17, 2009)

When the control panel shuts the 12 volt supply down there is at least 70%power left in the batteries - it is the control panel that doesn't recognise this. while in France, this year, the solar panel was putting 7.5 amps into the batteries, but still after 2 hours of using electricity the control panel shut the 12 volt off.
In answer to your question, yes,I am using an inverter connected direct to the batteries.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Is the control panel set up for the battery capacity you have installed ( have you changed the battery recently?)

Search on this forum for the info you need to check this , you will need a pin number to make any changes but it normally is a common pin 

Do you have the instruction manual ?

If not you should find it on this Forum if not i could dig one out for you


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Also this system put simply counts all the amps into the battery and all the amps out as long as it goes through the Shaudt EBL unit This is how it calculates the available charge capacity

How are you solar panels connected ? 


If they connect to a regulator then to the battery this could be your problem as it is bypassing the EBL unit so the solar charge is not being considered

Ideally you need a shaudt solar regulator Eg LRS 1218


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

diamondt said:


> I own a Burster 748 2009 model and the control panel is switching all the electric off when there is still power in the leisure batteries. Have already tried leaving it on hook up for 24 hrs as suggested in previous threads, the batteries go up to 100%, then slowly drop to 0% and switch all off. I know that there is power still in the batteries at this time because I have taken a lead from the inverter outside to the electric hookup to charge up again.
> Any advice would be welcome!


Are you plugging the EHU into the vans inverter to charge the batteries as that's what you appear to be saying, the EHU needs an electrical source other than the van itself, IE a wall socket or something.


----------



## diamondt (Feb 17, 2009)

Am only plugging it into the inverter, also into electric hookup. to show that there is loads of power still in the batteries. Can also charge electric bikes from the inverter when the control panel 'says' 0% power. therefore there is not a problem with the batteries - it is the control panel.
The solar panel is connected direct to the batteries, and this was done by a solar power company who advised not to go through a shaudt box into the zig unit.
We have had the solar panel since 2009 and it has worked perfectly well until this year when we were in France.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Have you checked the capacity values on the control panel yet ?

Does it match the installed battery

How old is the battery

What has changed or is different 

Does the display show 100% Or 100%? After you have been on mains hook up for a while 

I.e does it show that the battery is fully charged, how many leisure batteries do you have


What was the solar companies reasoning for not going through the schaudt Ebl box 
As well as allowing the schaudt unit to function properly when using a schaudt regulator connected into the schaudt system it also allows for the engine battery to be charged by the solarpanels

You can toggle the display between a % capacity value and an ah value Have you tried this and looked at the values displayed

What are the values on the display Both % and ah When the unit switches off automatically


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

How come you have a schaudt unit and a zig unit ?



Or is the zig unit just a solar regulator (And not a zig control panel )



Is the battery / batteries discharging quicker than normal , have you added any new electrial devices ?


----------

